# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  >  Не работает интернет на одном ПК

## Словен

Не работает интернет на одном ПК. На другом работает. Оба подключены через маршрутизатор. Опытным путём пришёл к выводу, что виноват порт LAN в ПК. Или, может, драйвер полетел? Как его обновить?
ОС-Виндовс ХР.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Bratez

> Опытным путём пришёл к выводу, что виноват порт LAN в ПК


Поясните.

----------


## Словен

> Поясните.


Переставлял кабель, соединяющий маршрутизатор и ПК, в разные гнёзда маршрутизатора (вклюернет не было. После этого подключил этим кабелем ноутбук-индикаторы горели и интернет был.чая и то, в которое подключён кабель на второй ПК). Индикаторы не загорались и интернет не было. После этого подключил этим кабелем ноутбук-индикаторы горели и интернет был.

----------


## Bratez

> Индикаторы не загорались


Да, похоже на то, что сетевая карта компьютера неисправна.
Драйвер тут явно ни при чем, т.к. индикатор бы загорался даже без драйвера.

Попробуйте установить новую сетевую карту. Подойдет любая, даже самая дешевая.

----------


## Словен

> Да, похоже на то, что сетевая карта компьютера неисправна.
> Драйвер тут явно ни при чем, т.к. индикатор бы загорался даже без драйвера.
> 
> Попробуйте установить новую сетевую карту. Подойдет любая, даже самая дешевая.


Я посмотрел в диспетчере задач-карта оказалась просто отключена (кто отключил непонятно). Я её включил и всё нормально заработало.
Человек, которому принадлежит ПК, в нём не разбирается и ничего не включает-не отключает кроме наушников. Никого, кроме меня, за компьютер не приглашал. Поэтому есть вопрос. Мог ли сетевую карту отключить вирус? 
Некоторое время назад я просил помощи здесь на форуме по лечению ПК. Всё сделал по правилам, плюс понадобилась проверка МВАМом, после чего удалил всё, что сказал хелпер. Интернет и сам ПК после этого стали работать быстрее. А через неделю начались перебои с интернет, пока он совсем не отключился.

----------


## PavelA

> Мог ли сетевую карту отключить вирус?


 Сетевую карту может отключать сам копьютер с целью экономии электропитания. Проверьте эти настройки и установите режим, что карта включена всегда.

----------


## Словен

> Сетевую карту может отключать сам копьютер с целью экономии электропитания. Проверьте эти настройки и установите режим, что карта включена всегда.


Понял. А где такие настройки найти?

----------


## Iron Monk

> А где такие настройки найти?


В свойствах подключения по локальной сети.
lvs1.PNG*lvs2.PNG

----------

